

Ask HN: Best PSD slicing services? - fjabre

There's a gazillion out there and I'm just wondering if anyone can recommend a consistently good PSD slicing service.<p>I noticed that some of these services start out pretty good and then grow to the point where they're forced to outsource more allowing for the quality of the work to suffer.<p>Any recommendations or shops the you swear by?
======
damoncali
I've had good luck with <http://psd2html.com>, but I've not used them much.

~~~
umenline
let me understand it right , its real people doing the slicing ? or its like
adobe image ready online version ?

~~~
AjJi
Real people

